# Neoprenanzug -Tipps?



## Heidelberger (28. Okt. 2014)

Guten Abend,
in wenigen Wochen werde ich meinen Schwimmteich befüllen. Und egal, wie kalt es dann ist -ich will einmal drin schwimmen- und wenn ich unter einer möglichen Eisplatte durchtauchen muss.
Da ich ein bekennendes "Weichei" bin und nicht nur in Badehose rein will, möchte ich mir einen guten Neoprenanzug zulegen -habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps -kenne mich da gar nicht aus -auf was achten? Es gibt ja wohl verschieden Dicken und irgendwo hab ich was von "Nassanzug" gelesen.
vielen Dank
Martin


----------



## muh.gp (28. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Martin,

dann packe ich mal meine Surf-Kenntnisse aus...

Einen Trockenanzug brauchst du, wenn außer Händen, Füßen und Kopf alles trocken bleiben soll. Das ist die Oberweichei-Variante und zugleich die teuerste...
Wenn du dir einen Nassanzug (Neoprenanzug) mit 5 mm kaufst, wirst du zwar "nass", aber das Wasser im Anzug wird sehr schnell warm und angenehm...
Am günstigsten fährst du mit einem Neoprenanzug mit 2 oder 3 mm. Hier wird es dir auch warm, aber nicht so nachhaltig. Wenn du in deinem Schwimmteich aber auch schwimmen willst, wird dir durch die Bewegung warm.
So mal als Erfahrungswert: wenn ich an Pfingsten in ca. 12 Grad kaltem Wasser surfe, reicht mir der 5 mm. Und dann bin ich die meiste Zeit über Wasser und es hat Wind...

Ich hoffe, du kannst mit den Infos was anfangen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## toco (28. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Martin,

vor einigen Jahren habe ich die gleichen Überlegung angestellt - wollte etwas später im Jahr noch im Teich saubermachen können und hatte auch keinerlei Erfahrung mit solchen Anzügen.

Letztendlich habe ich mir einen 5mm-Neopren-Taucheranzug (1-Teiler) zugelegt. Ich stehe damit mehr im Wasser, der Oberkörper ist überwiegend der Luft (bzw. dem Wind) ausgesetzt, der Rest ist unter Wasser. (Ein kompletter Arbeitseinsatz im Teich dauert ca. 3 1/2 Stunden.)

Meine Erfahrungen:

Solche Nassanzüge eignet sich ohne weiteres für Temperaturen zwischen +5 und +10 °C. Für mein Einsatzgebiet kann man den Anzug bei Temperaturen unter 18°C einsetzen, muss dann aber immer wieder mal zum Kühlen kurz abtauchen.

Wichtig ist, bei niedrigen Temperaturen auch die Füße und die Hände gegen Auskühlung zu schützen - es gibt dafür sehr gute Neopren-Handschuhe und -Füßlinge bzw. -Schuhe. Als Füßlinge habe ich anfangs Neoprensocken aus 3mm-Neopren verwendet. Im Temperaturbereich bis 10°C war mir die Wärmeisolation zu gering, und ich bin auf 6mm-Neopren umgestiegen.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Okt. 2014)

Danke für die Tips ich brauche nähmlich auch einen. Ich hoff mal die gibts auch in Kindrrgrössen für meine Süsse.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Okt. 2014)

Und jetzt noch der Kauftipp von mir: kitefly.de

Die senden auf Wunsch gleich mehrere Größen zu.
Allerdings ist eine Neopren zum Surfen oder Tauchen nicht unbedingt was zum dauerschwimmen. Wegen der Armbeweglichkeit.

Kauft nicht zu billig, sonst kauft ihr doppelt.
Die meisten noname- Anzüge taugen nichts. Oft zu harter Neopren, kein ordentlicher Halsabschluss, keine verschweißten Nähte  etc...

Neo- Anzug 5/3mm kaschiertes Neopren. Cirka 150 Euro......
Ich nehme beim Kitesurfen bis an die Eisgrenze fast immer den langen 5/3er Neo und einen kurzen drunter.

Vorige Woche ging es noch 3 Tage lang barfuss bei 12° Wasser.

Schuhe die dicken von ION 6.5  mit der Split- Toe/ Schnittschutz. Mystik- Schuhe taugen nichts.
Handschuhe sind die von dryfashion das Maß der Dinge zur Zeit bei mir. Günstig bei coronation.de
KopfHaube: ebenfalls die von Ion mit dem weichen Vließ innendrin. Klasse...

Aus Bequemlichkeit und wegen dem Kuschelfeeling nehme ich auch gerne einen dryfashion- Black Performanc Trockenanzug...mit viel Ski- Unterwäsche und Fleece drunter.

Oder man geht im Winter ausnahmsweise mal ins Hallenbad oder Tropical Island.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Okt. 2014)

Meine Güte, so viele Weicheier hier...gröhl. 
Ich hab einen Kurzärmligen und Kurzhosigen...also ohne Arme und Beine. 
Und ich lebe noch. 
Manchmal hilft auch einfach die Zähne zusammenbeißen und durch...wenn man das unbedingt will. 
Ich persönlich wüßte etwas Besseres als in kaltes Wasser zu steigen, ob mit oder ohne Anzug 

Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Mandy,
ich als "Weichei"  hatte mir eine Wathose gekauft, um festzustellen, dass man mit so einem Teil zwar durch seinen Teich laufen kann, aber nicht darin arbeiten . Für mich brauch' ich eher keinen Neopren-Anzug, finde die Diskussion dennoch nützlich. Vielleicht sehe ich das auch mal anders, wenn ich im 1 m Tiefe in der kalten Jahreszeit eine grobe Undichtigkeit reparieren muss... .


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Okt. 2014)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Mandy,
> ich als "Weichei"  hatte mir eine Wathose gekauft, um festzustellen, dass man mit so einem Teil zwar durch seinen Teich laufen kann, aber nicht darin arbeiten


Für mich mit der Neoprenhose kein Problem. Was stört dich ?


----------



## Heidelberger (29. Okt. 2014)

Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten!
Und ja, ich will was Gutes -nachdem der Teich in Kleinwagen -Preis -Höhe liegt kommts da auch nicht mehr drauf an...
Wie fühlt sich das eigentlich an, wenn man so ein Ding anzieht? Das Prinzip ist ja, dass sich bei Nassanzügen das (kalte) Wasser durch die Körperwärme erwärmt. Im ersten Moment muss das ja je nach Wassertemperatur ziemlich unangenehm sein, oder? (also vielleicht erst in die warme Dusche???)
Gruß und einen schönen Tag!
Martin


----------



## toco (29. Okt. 2014)

Heidelberger schrieb:


> (...)
> Wie fühlt sich das eigentlich an, wenn man so ein Ding anzieht? Das Prinzip ist ja, dass sich bei Nassanzügen das (kalte) Wasser durch die Körperwärme erwärmt. Im ersten Moment muss das ja je nach Wassertemperatur ziemlich unangenehm sein, oder? (also vielleicht erst in die warme Dusche???)
> (...)



Nach der warmen Dusche würde es dir nur viel kälter vorkommen! Das eindringende Wasser erwärmt sich sehr schnell auf der Haut, Gegemaßnahmen sind da nicht erforderlich! Wenn man sich im Wasser bewegt, kommt es schon mal vor, dass neues (kaltes) Wasser in den Neopren eindringt, aber das sind so geringe Mengen, dass kein Kältschock zu befürchten ist, da die Wasserschicht im Anzug schnell wieder warm ist.

@Mandy
Weicheier? Ich möchte mal sehen, wenn du bei 5°C Außentemperatur (vielleicht mit etwas Wind) mehrere Stunden im Wasser stehst, ohne den Körper gegen Kälte zu schützen.
Ein paar Minuten die Zähne zusammen beißen kann jeder, über einen längeren Zeitraum wird das schon anstrengender!

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Nori (30. Okt. 2014)

Ich war früher auch immer Anfang April und Ende Oktober im Teich um die Technik ein-bzw. auszuwintern - die ersten paar Male nur in Badehose - NEIN DANKE!
Hab mir dann einen guten 5mm Anzug geholt - DAS hat die Arbeit schon sehr angenehmer gemacht.
Mitttlerweile hab ich die Technik so angeordnet, dass ein Bad im Teich nicht mehr notwendig ist - ABER für den Fall der Fällle bin ich froh, dass ich die "Pelle" noch hab...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moonlight (30. Okt. 2014)

Hey Hartmut,

Nenn mir einen triftigen Grund bei 5 Grad ins Wasser zu steigen. 
Das wäre bei mir tiefster Winter. 

Ich war schon bei 18 Grad drin und mir sind Hände und Füße abgefroren, aber 5 Grad?  Nie im Leben! 

Mandy


----------



## Nori (30. Okt. 2014)

Also 18 Grad sind noch relativ angenehm - bei dieser Wassertemperatur war ich öfters im unbeheizten Pool in Ägypten (im Januar) an der Swim-Up-Bar gesessen - und das nicht nur für einen Drink!  

Gruß Nori


----------



## toco (30. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

natürlich steige ich nicht ins Wasser, wenn es schon so kalt ist, dass sich Fische und __ Frösche auf den Teichgrund zurückgezogen haben.

Wenn man aber zur aktuellen Jahreszeit morgens in den Teich steigt, ist  5°C Lufttemperatur (@Nori: nicht Wassertemperatur!) nicht unrealistisch. In klimatisch "normalen" Jahren führe ich die Arbeiten im Oktober durch. In diesem Jahr haben wir noch so warmes Wetter, dass sich am Teichufer häufig noch viele Frösche aufhalten, denen ich im Sumpfbereich noch Versteckmöglichkeiten erhalten möchte. Deshalb ist der Teich erst in einer Woche "fallig".

Mal sehen, wo dann die Temperaturen liegen, für das kommende Wochende sind bei uns erstmal wieder bis 20°C angekündigt!


Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Nov. 2014)

Ich kenne auch einige Koiteichler, die regelmäßig im Frühjahr auf "Tauchgang" gehen und ihre BA von Fadenalgen per Hand reinigen.

Noch eine kleine Bitte:
Falls ihr schon im kalten Wasser schwimmen, tauchen oder reparieren müsst- nicht alleine.
Es geht schnell mal was schief und einen im Teich Ertrunkenen habe ich auch schon erleben dürfen.....da war aber wohl Herzinfarkt die Ursache (nicht bei mir).

Montag war ich noch auf´n See bei ca. 10° Wasser.
Weichei- Ausrüstung, da ich immer schlimmstenfalls 1 Stunde schwimmen muss bei Materialbruch....

3er Shorty und 5/3 er langer Neo. War Pudelwarm.


----------



## karsten. (6. Nov. 2014)

_*Ich finde *_
Neoprenanzüge 
für
normal gewachsene Männer _*zu gefährlich !*_


----------



## Moonlight (16. Nov. 2014)

Karsten, ich glaube das musst Du mal erklären, versteh ich nicht ... 

Mandy


----------



## neuling (16. Nov. 2014)

Falls du das vorhast 
 bloß nicht reinsteigen wenn Eis drauf ist.  Extrem gefährlich. Unter der Eisdecke kommst du nicht mehr raus.  Hab mich ne Zeitlang mit dem unter Eistauchen befasst und konnte testen das es nicht funktioniert. 
An sonst hilft ein Bleigurt um dich im Wasser mit einem neoprenanzug zu bewegen


----------

